

New Git Homepage - mojombo
http://github.com/blog/286-new-git-homepage

======
pclark
I'll be honest. I don't like their site (<http://git-scm.com/>) at all.

There is a lot of good information on that page, but it just feels too busy. I
think github is a far better trial of git than setting up git on your local
machine (via the download link.)

I think its important to stress why git is /better/ than the alternatives.

The quickstart stuff is really cool. But does it need to be on the homepage?
Couldn't there be a slightly more detailed (but simple) Quick Start page?

------
geoffw8
Nice. One very strange observation - the first time I glanced at it (I clicked
the story, looked at the page, changed tabs to Google reader, clicked
'comment', and reopened your tab) I completely missed the RSS logo on the
right.

I was thinking of something humorous to say like "You aren't going to miss
that icon!", then I thought, shit, I did!

Otherwise, looks great!

~~~
geoffw8
Sorry, its late, I just realized I may as well have put in some lorem ipsum
then.

The reason I missed it is because the shape didn't form as I immediately
focused on the text on the left.

:)

------
brandonkm
Could someone please explain what that creature thing eating the trees is all
about? Maybe i'm missing something...

~~~
Kateish
Git deals in (source) trees and as a project their goal appears to be gobbling
every tree in sight.

